# Ungarn balaton



## jonni (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo 

Fahren bald nach Ungarn zum Balaton

Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben wie man da angeln kann und welche Köder da am besten sind

LG john


----------



## Rudelgurke (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass du gerne wissen möchtest wie du im Urlaub am besten Frauen "aufreißt"? 

Ansonsten würde ich klassisch Strandangeln mit Tintenfisch versuchen. Rute Steil stellen, ordentlich Blei ans Ende und die Haken z.b. im Paternoster Prinzip anbieten.


----------



## Pupser (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*



Rudelgurke schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass du gerne wissen möchtest wie du im Urlaub am besten Frauen "aufreißt"?
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich klassisch Strandangeln mit Tintenfisch versuchen. Rute Steil stellen, ordentlich Blei ans Ende und die Haken z.b. im Paternoster Prinzip anbieten.


 
Du weißt aber schon, daß der Plattensee ein Süsswasser ist und Ungarn keinen Meerzugang hat?


----------



## Pupser (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*



jonni schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Fahren bald nach Ungarn zum Balaton
> 
> ...


 
Da es sich um ein Süsswasser handelt, sollten wohl auch ähnliche oder gleiche Köder wie bei uns fängig sein.
Der Plattensee soll u.a. einen guten Karpfen- und Raubfischbestand haben.
Benutze doch mal die SuFu oder frage Tante Google


----------



## jonni (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Genau gute Idee danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Andy007 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*



Pupser schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, daß der Plattensee ein Süsswasser ist und Ungarn keinen Meerzugang hat?



Selbigen Gedanken hatte ich auch :q


----------



## Jamdoumo (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*



Rudelgurke schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich klassisch Strandangeln mit Tintenfisch versuchen. Rute Steil stellen, ordentlich Blei ans Ende und die Haken z.b. im Paternoster Prinzip anbieten.



oh Mann#q


----------



## jonni (16. Juli 2014)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass du gerne wissen möchtest wie du im Urlaub am besten Frauen "aufreißt"? 


Ich bin 12 und brauche noch keine Frauen aufreißen


----------



## oberfranke (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*



jonni schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass du gerne wissen möchtest wie du im Urlaub am besten Frauen "aufreißt"?
> 
> 
> Ich bin 12 und brauche noch keine Frauen aufreißen



Gut gekontert.  


Palaton hat Nachts ein Problem. STECHMÜCKEN - diese Plagegeister fallen aber nicht zu tausenden über dich her. Nein es sind Millionen und zwar im zweistelligen Bereich. Mückenschutz ist obserte Pflicht sonst verlierst du gleich die Lust an der Sache. 

Fangen kann man da ziemlich alles. Vom Karpfen, Aal Waller alles drin. 
Köder dort besorgen - andere Angler vor Ort fragen. 
Wichtig ist ne Rute mit der du richtig weit werfen kannst.


----------



## jonni (16. Juli 2014)

oberfranke schrieb:


> Gut gekontert.
> 
> 
> Palaton hat Nachts ein Problem. STECHMÜCKEN - diese Plagegeister fallen aber nicht zu tausenden über dich her. Nein es sind Millionen und zwar im zweistelligen Bereich. Mückenschutz ist obserte Pflicht sonst verlierst du gleich die Lust an der Sache.
> ...


Danke



Und eine Rute mit der man weit auswerfen kann brauch ich eigentlich nicht denn wir haben ein Haus gemietet wo ein Ruderboot mit bei ist und außerdem wohnen wir am direkt am Wasser und da ist auch eine Schilf Kante wo sich die Fisch sich vielleicht aufhalten

LG John


----------



## jonni (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Was meint ihr

Am Balaton er auf Grund Angeln oder mit einer Posen Montage und was für eine Montage ist die beste
auf Raubfisch angle ich ja sowieso nicht also bleibt das außen vor

LG John


----------



## Rudelgurke (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Oopsi, war gedanklich am Goldstrand... Macht der Gewohnheit!

Entschuldige Jamdoumo das ich dein Leben gestört hab


----------



## Pupser (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Nimm doch einfach zwei Ruten, eine mit Pose und eine mit Grundblei, und probier's aus. So pauschal kann das von hier aus keiner beantworten. Bei Schlamm und Kraut wird wohl die Pose besser laufen. Vorausgesetzt der Wind lässt es zu. Bleib flexibel und Du wirst Deine Fische schon fangen. Nimm das Gerät mit, welches Du auch hier verwendest.
Ansonsten halte Dich an den bereits gegebnen Tip, Dich vor Ort bei Ein-/Anwohnern schlau zu machen.


----------



## angelpfeife (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Wohin soll es denn genau gehen? Nord oder Südufer? 

Am Südufer hat man oft das Problem dass der See bis einige 100m "richtung Seemitte" nur vielleicht Knietief ist. Trotzdem werden auch dort, vor allem an den Schilfgürteln, ganz gut Karpfen und andere Weissfische gefangen. 
Wir sind aber seit Jahren praktisch nurnoch auf der Nordseite unterwegs, da dort das Wasser schon nach wenigen Metern um die 2m tief ist und dann laaaaangsam richtung 3m abfällt. Der Balaton ist halt ne ziemlich Strukturlose angelegenheit Gefischt wird dort meistens mit Köfi auf Zander, Aal und Rapfen (die beissen dort selbst auf toten Köfi am Grund richtig gut... hier in D eigentlich fast undenkbar). Die Ungarn feedern auch viel auf so komisch Brassenartige, die es in dem See zu Millionen gibt. 

Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach tagsüber auf Grund oder mit Pose fischen. Als Köder eignen sich Mais oder Würmer. Letztere solltest du aber von zuhause mitbringen, da die Ungarn nur Mistwürmer und keine Tauwürmer verkaufen. #d
Nachts dann einfach ne kleine Laube an der Grundmontage auswerfen oder mit dem Boot auslegen, Bügel aufmachen und die Schnur mit einem Gummi an der Rute leicht fixieren. Falls du eine Rolle mit ausrechend Schnurfassung hast kannste dann sogar ne Runde schlafen gehen und morgens kontrollieren ob was drannhängt. Sollte mit Haus am See ja kein Problem sein. Das machen dort alle so|supergri Dabei wirst du vor allem Aale fangen, hast aber auch die Chance auf nen Zander oder Wolgazander. Die letzten beiden lassen sich auf der Nordseite aber auf jedenfall besser fangen als auf der Südseite. 

Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß und ne menge Fisch in dem schönen Land. Ich für meinen Teil bin furchtbar gerne dort.



PS: Die meisten Leute rund um den Balaton sprechen Deutsch. Mit den einheimischen Anglern dort kann man sich gut unterhalten und zumindest wenn es ums Brassenfeedern geht macht denen so schnell keiner was vor - und das mit einfachsten mitteln


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

TE=Rudelgurke;4171502]Oopsi, war gedanklich am Goldstrand... Macht der Gewohnheit!

Entschuldige Jamdoumo das ich dein Leben gestört hab [/QUOTE]

Eigentlich bereichert es mein leben wenn ich so richtig herzhaft lachen muss. Danke dafür!


----------



## ernie1973 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Hm - ich habe dort auf KöFis gut gefangen - Aal - Zander - Wolgazander (meistens!) und auch WELS gibt s da!

Ich will Dir keine Angst machen - aber ich habe dort im jugendlichen Leichtsinn wohl den Fisch meines Lebens gehakt und verloren, weil ich zu leichtes Gerät verwendet habe.....JA - ich war jung (15) und unerfahren im Welsangeln....

Der Biß kam direkt an der Schilfkante auf Köfi und der Fisch (denke es war ein Wels Ü-1,5 m) hat meinen Kumpel und mich mit einem großen Boot 20 min spazierengefahren, bis sich der Haken aufgebogen hat...

Adrenalin pur - um eine Erfahrung reicher und diese Nacht auf dem Balaton werde ich NIE vergessen!

Also - wenn Du mit Köfi losziehst, dann nimm´ bitte robustes Gerät, damit Dir eine solche Erfahrung erspart bleibt!

...obwohl ich noch gerne an diese Nacht denke!

Weißfische aller Arten kommen auf Mais und Brotteig ganz gut  - entweder Futterkorb / Spirale wie die Einheimischen es machen - oder tagsüber auch an der Pose!

Nachts fand´ ich immer die Knicklichtposen ganz spannend - machen auch Sinn, wenn der Untergrund vorm Schilfgürtel sehr sehr schlammig ist - da versinkt ein Köder nämlich samt Grundblei oft so, dass er kaum noch von Fischen gefunden wird (-->tagsüber mal dort schwimmen & Bodenbeschaffenheit ertasten !!!) - am Sandstrand siehts nachts mit Grundblei anders aus - den hatten wir (künstlich angeschüttet!) damals am Campingplatz - und da war´n einfaches Sargblei der Bringer - im Schlamm allerdings nicht!!!

Auch gut klappte die Posenangelei im Schilf- oder Krautgürtel tagsüber!

Viel Spaß & Petri Heil!


Ernie


----------



## Pupser (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Vielleicht wäre es für ihn noch interessant zu erfahren, wie und wo (Amt? Post? o.ä....) er an eine Angellizenz kommt, bzw. ob die überhaupt notwendig ist usw...


----------



## jonni (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*



Rudelgurke schrieb:


> Oopsi, war gedanklich am Goldstrand... Macht der Gewohnheit!
> 
> Entschuldige Jamdoumo das ich dein Leben gestört hab


Nicht schlimm konntest ja nicht wissen das ich erst 12bin 

LGjohn


----------



## jonni (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Wohin soll es denn genau gehen? Nord oder Südufer?
> 
> Am Südufer hat man oft das Problem dass der See bis einige 100m "richtung Seemitte" nur vielleicht Knietief ist. Trotzdem werden auch dort, vor allem an den Schilfgürteln, ganz gut Karpfen und andere Weissfische gefangen.
> Wir sind aber seit Jahren praktisch nurnoch auf der Nordseite unterwegs, da dort das Wasser schon nach wenigen Metern um die 2m tief ist und dann laaaaangsam richtung 3m abfällt. Der Balaton ist halt ne ziemlich Strukturlose angelegenheit Gefischt wird dort meistens mit Köfi auf Zander, Aal und Rapfen (die beissen dort selbst auf toten Köfi am Grund richtig gut... hier in D eigentlich fast undenkbar). Die Ungarn feedern auch viel auf so komisch Brassenartige, die es in dem See zu Millionen gibt.
> ...


Zum Südufer 

Danke für die Tipps werde dich auf jeden Fall  informieren über mein fang 

wen  nicht dan erinnert mich sind am 7 oder 8 August wieder da

LG john


----------



## jonni (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hm - ich habe dort auf KöFis gut gefangen - Aal - Zander - Wolgazander (meistens!) und auch WELS gibt s da!
> 
> Ich will Dir keine Angst machen - aber ich habe dort im jugendlichen Leichtsinn wohl den Fisch meines Lebens gehakt und verloren, weil ich zu leichtes Gerät verwendet habe.....JA - ich war jung (15) und unerfahren im Welsangeln....
> 
> ...


Auf Raubfisch Angel ich ja sowieso nicht also bleibt das wieder außen vor

Trotzdem danke

Und auch dir danke für die Tipps


----------



## jonni (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*



Pupser schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es für ihn noch interessant zu erfahren, wie und wo (Amt? Post? o.ä....) er an eine Angellizenz kommt, bzw. ob die überhaupt notwendig ist usw...


Genau

Brauch man eigentlich  eine Lizenz

LG john


----------



## 2911hecht (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Ja,Angelschein ist nötig.Gibts in Reisebüros,Angelläden,Post vor Ort. Hier mal ein schönes Filmchen vom Balaton: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrG7wvFysmI


----------



## jonni (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

danke für deine Antwort und danke für den Film

LG john


----------



## Onkelfester (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Du solltest dir überlegen ob du nicht vielleicht doch 1 oder 2 schlanke Blinker mit nimmst.
Als ich am Plattensee war gab es morgens immer eine Bande Rapfen, die recht dicht am Ufer Party gemacht haben.
Das war recht kurzweilig.
Nicht erschrecken, wenn dir da Schlangen entgegenkommen. Die gab es, als ich da war zu Hunderten. Sind aber völlig harmlos.


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*



2911hecht schrieb:


> Hier mal ein schönes Filmchen vom Balaton: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrG7wvFysmI



Hafeneinfahrt, wäre auch meine bevorzugte Wahl gewesen. Mit Kanus und so wäre ich sehr vorsichtig, denn das Wetter kann schnell umschlagen und wird von vielen unterschätzt. Im Video ja ansatzweise auch zu sehen, das geht aber noch viel heftiger!


----------



## jonni (18. Juli 2014)

Onkelfester schrieb:


> Du solltest dir überlegen ob du nicht vielleicht doch 1 oder 2 schlanke Blinker mit nimmst.
> Als ich am Plattensee war gab es morgens immer eine Bande Rapfen, die recht dicht am Ufer Party gemacht haben.
> Das war recht kurzweilig.
> Nicht erschrecken, wenn dir da Schlangen entgegenkommen. Die gab es, als ich da war zu Hunderten. Sind aber völlig harmlos.



Hi  

bin erst 12 und habe ein  Jugendfischereischein

LG John


----------



## jonni (18. Juli 2014)

Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Hafeneinfahrt, wäre auch meine bevorzugte Wahl gewesen. Mit Kanus und so wäre ich sehr vorsichtig, denn das Wetter kann schnell umschlagen und wird von vielen unterschätzt. Im Video ja ansatzweise auch zu sehen, das geht aber noch viel heftiger!


Jip

Ich weis war wchon 2mal dort  habe da aber noch nie geangelt aber danke für den tip mit dem Hafen 

LG


----------



## Franky (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Hey Jonni,

ich hab das Gefühl, Du hast den guten Onkel Fester falsch verstanden... 
Er meint, dass Rapfen ordentlich unter Kleinfisch aufräumen und Du das eiskalt mit Spinnrute und den schlanken Blinkern (Meerforellenblinker z. B.) ausnutzen solltest.
Falls Du keine Rapfen kennst: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rapfen
Machen mitunter viel Dampf, die Jungs!


----------



## angelpfeife (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*



jonni schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> bin erst 12 und habe ein  Jugendfischereischein
> 
> LG John


Was hat das mit den Rapfen zu tun? Ist Spinnfischen / Raubfischangeln bei euch für Jungangler verboten? Das ist in Ungarn nämlich NICHT so. Da darfst du auf alles los das keine Schonzeit hat:m


----------



## jonni (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Was hat das mit den Rapfen zu tun? Ist Spinnfischen / Raubfischangeln bei euch für Jungangler verboten? Das ist in Ungarn nämlich NICHT so. Da darfst du auf alles los das keine Schonzeit hat:m


Echt[emoji46]


----------



## angelpfeife (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Sorry, erst jetzt gesehen:

Ist wirklich so. Ich würde also die Chance nutzen und zumindest Abends / Nachts auf die Räuber fischen. Wenn du das schon zuhause nicht kannst:m


----------



## jonni (20. Juli 2014)

angelpfeife schrieb:


> Sorry, erst jetzt gesehen:
> 
> Ist wirklich so. Ich würde also die Chance nutzen und zumindest Abends / Nachts auf die Räuber fischen. Wenn du das schon zuhause nicht kannst:m


Cool 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwie die die Blinker kriegen kaufen möchte ich sie eigentlich nicht für nur 6tage 

( bitte nicht lachen )

Aber     Kann Man man sich die auch irgendwie basteln? 

LG john


----------



## angelpfeife (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Kauf die lieber ein paar Mepps (also Spinner) größe 2 und 3 in Silber oder Gold. Für nen 10er bekommste da 3 oder 4 Stück und das reicht auch locker. Wenn man nicht gerade Vollgas ins Schilf wirft reisst man am Balaton nämlich kaum was ab. 
Die haben den Vorteil dass du auch an flachen Stellen gut damit fischen kannst. Die meisten Räuber beim Spinnfischen habe ich morgens oder Abends in vielleicht 50cm Wassertiefe direkt an den Steinen gefangen. Einfach ausschau nach den riesigen Kleinfisch-Schwärmen halten und immer wieder mitten rein werfen. Früher oder später rappelt es dann. Selbst Zander kann man so ganz gut auf Spinner fangen


----------



## jonni (21. Juli 2014)

OK.....................

Cool ist mier auch gerade eingefallen in Ungarn ist es ja sowieso etwas billiger 

Dan hohle ich mier die Ausrüstung dort 
Also köntet ier mier noch die auusrüstung und spezielle Farben der blinker ferraten

LG john


----------



## jonni (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Weis keiner die Blinker Farben 

Ich bräuchte die Farben   schnell den Samstag geht es los um 1.00 uhr


----------



## murmeli1965 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Mit Silber und Kupfer bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## paule79 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Hallo, 
ich habe auch schon am See geangelt.
Wir wahren damals in Balaton Boglar/Lelle.
Viele Einheimische angeln dort auf Karpfen.
Da wo wir wahren gab es Stege/Plattformen, die weit vom Ufer im See standen.
Diese Plattformen gehören allerdings den Einheimischen.
Von dort aus haben wir im Wasser stehende Schilfhalme angewoefen, die den Futterplatz markierten.
Gefüttert und geangelt wird da meist mit Kukoriza/Mais.
Zudem sind im See stattliche Aale, die sind meines Wissens mal eingeschleppt worden, aber richtig fette Brummer.
Damals als ich da war gab es ein Aalsterben am See und jeden Abend wurden die Aale abgesammelt und in Mullsacke verpackt.
Von Fonyod aus bin ich mit Einheimischen mit dem Boot gegen 16.00 Uhr raus , zu einer bestimmten Stelle.
Von dort aus haben wir dann mit Köfis dem Fogosch/Steinzander nachgestellt.
Da ich ein begeisterter Spinnangler bin, habe ich es immer wieder mit Kunstköder probiert.
Leider erfolglos, soll aber nicht heissen das es nicht funktioniert. 
Ich denke es liegt auch immer daran wo man angelt.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## jonni (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Danke für eure antworten 

LG John


----------



## jonni (24. Juli 2014)

murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Mit Silber und Kupfer bist du auf der sicheren Seite.
> 
> Gruß Oldi


Also keine bunten Blinker oder Blinker mit Farben oder ?

LG John


----------



## jonni (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

OK ich glaube nur silber und Kupfer Farben 

LG John


----------



## jonni (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Bin ab Samstag  4uhr morgens  bis zum 2 August über Tapa 
talk  nicht mehr zu erreichen fahren nach Ungarn

LG john


----------



## jonni (4. August 2014)

Bin wieder da 


Und erzähle euch jeze von meinen fang  


Also am stek war es viel zu flach bloß 40cm und wen mann ins Wasser ging  [das wasser in unserer Schilf Bucht wo derstek auch war] da war der grund so schlammig das man nochmal 25cm einsinkte

Also binn ich mit dem boot rausgefahren wo es dan 1'50 m tief war habe ich einen (30cm)brassen auf grund mit wurm gefangen  und im flachen wasser ein  (15cm) Rotauge ebenfals auf grund aber mit made und an einen anderen see   (war ein Angelsee) 8 welse gefangen habe      

un fast alles auf Grund mit Wurm made oder meis  und ier werdet es nicht glauben aber die welse haben sogar auf boli


----------



## wusel345 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Dann mal Petri zu deinem tollen Fang 

Zu den Welsen: auch bei uns werden ab und zu Welse beim Karpfenangeln auf Boilie gefangen. Ist gar nicht so ungewöhnlich.


----------



## 2911hecht (4. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Ich denke mal er meint Zwergwelse,die gibt es dort überall in Massen.Der Balaton ist kein einfaches Gewässer,die richtigen Stellen sind entscheident.
Petri zu deinen Fischen.


----------



## jonni (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Dann mal Petri zu deinem tollen Fang
> 
> Zu den Welsen: auch bei uns werden ab und zu Welse beim Karpfenangeln auf Boilie gefangen. Ist gar nicht so ungewöhnlich.


Dank 



Zu den welsen :    das wuste ich garnicht 
siste wieder etwas schlauer ;-)


----------



## jonni (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*



2911hecht schrieb:


> Ich denke mal er meint Zwergwelse,die gibt es dort überall in Massen.Der Balaton ist kein einfaches Gewässer,die richtigen Stellen sind entscheident.
> Petri zu deinen Fischen.


Dank 


Ich weis ist mier auch aufgefallen aber hatte merere bisse habe nemlich mit meiner selbst gemachten schwingspitze geangelt damit konnte mann die bisse wunderbar sehen 

LG john


----------



## jonni (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Werde euch ein Foto schicken 

LG john


----------



## Angler9999 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Hallo Jonni,

hattest du nicht versprochen, das du an deiner Rechtschreibung arbeitest?

Nutze die Ferien. Du kannst dir deine Beiträge auch in Ruhe durchlesen und dann erst posten. Vielleicht hilft dir auch jemand dabei. 

Bin schon mal gespannt auf dein Welsfoto.


----------



## jonni (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Ja ich weis irgendwie kriege ich es nicht hin ich fersuche es ja  habe auch eine lese rechtschreibschweche


----------



## jonni (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Mit dem Bild Dauert ein weil chen

LG john


----------



## Angler9999 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*



jonni schrieb:


> Ja ich weis irgendwie kriege ich es nicht hin ich fersuche es ja  habe auch eine lese rechtschreibschweche



Da musst du aber durch. Die Fische merken das.

Du kannst ja auch mit jemanden zusammen üben.


----------



## jonni (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Ja stimmt  werde ich machen

LG john


----------



## wusel345 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*



jonni schrieb:


> Ja ich weis irgendwie kriege ich es nicht hin ich fersuche es ja  habe auch eine lese rechtschreibschweche



John, kein Thema. Solange ich kapiere was du  meinst antworte ich dir auch. 

Einen kleinen Tipp möchte ich dir mal geben: Du hast doch sicherlich auf deinem Computer ein Textverarbeitungsprogramm wie WORD oder OPEN OFFICE oder so ähnlich. Dort kannst du einfach mal ein paar Sätze schreiben, schaltest aber dabei die Rechtschreibeprüfung ein. Dann werden die Worte eventuell sofort richtig korrigiert und du siehst und lernst, wie man es richtig schreibt.


----------



## oberfranke (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*



jonni schrieb:


> Ja ich weis irgendwie kriege ich es nicht hin ich fersuche es ja  habe auch eine lese rechtschreibschweche


Erst mal Petri. 

Sorry wenn ich das Thema so direkt aufgreife. 
Leserechtschreibschwäche lässt sich gut bis sehr gut beheben. 

Die Arbeitswelt ist oft grausam und Schwächen werden dann   skrupellos ausgenutzt.  Umso höher du in der Hierrarchie steigst desto mehr sucht man nach Fehlern. Wie beim Bergsteigen desto näher du dem Gipfel kommst desto dünner wird die Luft und umso stärker bläst der Wind. Klar scheint auf dem Berg oft die Sonne - aber wehe das Wetter schlägt um. Da wird dir jede Unsicherheit als Schwäche zwischen die Beine geworfen. 
Was ich dir sagen will: Such dir nen guten "Therapeuten" oder frag mal deinen Vertrauenslehrer, Schulpsychologen etc. ob er/sie ne Adresse hat.  Mit selber üben wird das nichts!! Das ist wichtig!!!! für deine Zukunft. Mit ner Leserechtschreibschwäche ist es im Berufsleben kein Vergnügen- Wirst du ja aúch in der Schule schon bemerkt haben. Aber es ist keine unheilbare Krankheit- es ist "nur" eine Schwäche und schon gar nicht ist es irgendwas was wofür du dich schämen oder rechtfertigen musst. 

Gruß

Es geht weiter mit Angeln.


----------



## jonni (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*



wusel345 schrieb:


> John, kein Thema. Solange ich kapiere was du  meinst antworte ich dir auch.
> 
> Einen kleinen Tipp möchte ich dir mal geben: Du hast doch sicherlich auf deinem Computer ein Textverarbeitungsprogramm wie WORD oder OPEN OFFICE oder so ähnlich. Dort kannst du einfach mal ein paar Sätze schreiben, schaltest aber dabei die Rechtschreibeprüfung ein. Dann werden die Worte eventuell sofort richtig korrigiert und du siehst und lernst, wie man es richtig schreibt.


Schreibe über tapatalk app also über Handy

LG John


----------



## jonni (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Habe so was wie ein Therapeuten


LG john


----------



## oberfranke (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*



jonni schrieb:


> Habe so was wie ein Therapeuten
> 
> 
> LG john


Super- bleib dran.


----------



## jonni (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Danke mache ich


----------



## Angler9999 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*



jonni schrieb:


> Danke mache ich



Das ist gut. #6


----------



## jonni (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

 danke


----------



## jonni (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Wie stellt man ein Foto  über Handy rein


----------



## Angler9999 (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm
Ab Teil 2 ist es beschrieben.


----------



## jonni (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Aber wie geht es über handy


----------



## jonni (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Pas auf 


Ich schicke dir das Bild und du stellst es rein  so ist es am einfachsten oder?


----------



## jonni (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Stimmt das geht ja auch nicht


----------



## hanzz (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Wenn du über tapatalk meinst, darfst du nicht über schnell antworten gehen, sondern drückst auf das pluszeichen links daneben.

Es öffnet sich ein grosses Fenster zum antworten.
Dort drückst du dann rechts oben auf die drei kleinen Kästchen.
Dort kannst du eine Anlage einfügen, und verfügst du über einen tapatalk Account, kannst auch n Foto einfügen.


----------



## jonni (6. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Danke habe es endlich hingekrigt.


Bloß die Barteln sieht man schlecht 
Ich hatte ein Handschuh an weil der so starke Stacheln hatte das er so stechen konnte das man blutete


----------



## Andal (6. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Ja, die Kätzchen können, wenn sie wollen!


----------



## jonni (6. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Stimmt 

Also du meinst es sind Katzenwelse


----------



## murmeli1965 (6. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Ja, das sind Katzenwelse, und es tut höllisch weh wenn sie dir den Stachel in die Hand rammen.
Da ist ein Barsch ein Sch**ß dagegen.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## jonni (6. August 2014)

*AW: Ungarn balaton*

Das stimmt


----------

